# Fragen zur Mini-Teich Aufarbeitung



## Bubbleman (30. Aug. 2017)

Hallo

Hier im Garten haben meine Eltern eine kleine 140L Teichschale. Darin leben auch 10 kleine Goldfische, ganzjährig. 
(Edit auf Wunsch des Erstellers: *Zukünftig wird der Teich nicht mit Fischen bestückt sein!)*

Keine Pumpe, nur regelmäßig Brunnenwasser nachgefüllt. Hin und wieder Fische raus und Teich geleert und gereinigt.
Dieses Modell ist es:
AL-KO T150

Ehrlich gesagt war die "Teichecke" nie wirklich schön und im Herbst sollte der eigentlich liquidiert werden.
Nun habe ich es zu meinem Projekt gemacht 
Heute also die Umgebung gerodet, die Teichschale raus genommen, gekärchert, tiefer gesetzt (da das Erdreich drummrum 5-10cm abgesackt war), Erdreich begradigt.
Also erstmal die Voraussetzungen geschaffen.
So ungefähr sah es heute zum Feierabend aus:
 

Ich möchte einen Miniwasserfall/-Bachlauf anlegen. Wasser wird dem Teich entnommen und wieder zugeführt.
Links des Teiches will ich dazu Erde aufschütten und einen kleinen Hügel schaffen, vielleicht 50cm hoch.
Dieser soll dann einerseits nach rechts zum Teich abfallen. Dort wird wahrscheinlich bepflanzt.
Nach Hinten/Rechts soll dann der winzige Bachlauf über vielleicht ein oder zwei Stufen in das schmale Ende des Teichs plätschern.
 
So ungefähr kann ich mir das vorstellen. Blau bildet in etwa die Grundfläche des Hügels. Rot wäre der Bachlauf. So richtig wird sich das aber erst beim Aufschütten ergeben.

Natürlich ergeben sich für mich einige Fragen. Ich bin zwar handwerklich gut begabt, habe aber von Teichbau nur so viel Ahnung wie ich mir in den letzten Tagen angelesen habe.

Um den Hügel etwas solider zu bekommen, die Erde etwas abrutschsicherer zu bekommen und ein übermäßiges Setzen des Hügels zu vermeiden, überlege ich das Innenleben grob aus alten Pflastersteinen vorzuformen, quasi als Gerüst. Pflastersteine liegen hier genug rum. Dann Mutterboden drauf und verdichten.
Grundsätzlich stellt sich natürlich die Frage der Standfestigkeit eines kleinen Hügels, denn wenigstens die linke Flanke, zur Hecke hin, wird eher etwas steiler. Treppenförmig aufgestapelte Pflastersteine helfen sicher etwas, Gibt es darüber hinaus einen gut Tipp, damit nach dem nächsten Regenguss nicht alle Erde abrutscht? Spezielle Bepflanzung? Ist das mit den Steinen sinnvoll, was spricht dagegen? Wie kann man es anders machen?

Für den Bachlauf mit ein oder zwei Staustufen braucht es noch eine Pumpe. Breiter als 10-15cm wird der sicher nicht. Die Staustufen(n) vielleicht mit etwas mehr Oberfläche. Eine Pumpleistung von 2000l/min solle da doch mehr als Genug sein, oder?
Wie steht es mit einem (evtl. in die Pumpe integrierten) Filter um das Teichklima zu unterstützen?

Weiterhin überlege ich wie ich den Bachlauf und die Staustufen auskleide. Das Einfachste ist wahrscheinlich Teichfolie zu verwenden. Ich habe auch von Beton gelesen, was ich bei der Größe aber etwas over-the-top finden würde. Wäre 0,5mm Folienstärke OK?
Mir kam gerade der Gedanke ob Ton nicht auch eine Möglichkeit sein könnte. Also das Bachbett irgendwie mit Tonziegeln/ -Platten (wenn es sowas gibt) auskleiden. Ich erinnere mich vor vielen Jahren einen Bericht gesehen zu haben, wo ein großer Schwimmteich mit "Tonplatten" statt Teichfolie ausgekleidet wurde...
Wenn das ginge, wo könnte man Ton her bekommen?
Ich "mache mir halt Sorgen", dass man ja die Teichfolie wahrscheinlich sehen wird, und ob das gut aussieht... In Ton könnte man meiner Vorstellung nach diverse Steine als Bachbett eindrücken, ohne dass sie weggepült werden.
Fertigschalen kommen nicht in Frage! ich will da selbst ran 

Für heute soll das reichen. Mit Baufortschritt kommen sicher mehr hinzu 

Vielen Dank vorab und
sonnigen Gruß
Thomas


----------



## f.dittrich57 (30. Aug. 2017)

Also mei Rat ist..mach es zehn mal so groß mindestens, oder lasse die Fische frei bitte ...[emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## Christine (30. Aug. 2017)

Teich 10 mal so groß reicht nicht und die Fische frei zu lassen ist nicht die Lösung, sondern schlicht verboten. Noch irgendwelche konstruktiven Vorschläge?


----------



## Ansaj (30. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Thomas,
willkommen im Forum. Das wird aber auch Zeit...


Bubbleman schrieb:


> Hier im Garten haben meine Eltern eine kleine 140L Teichschale. Darin leben auch 10 kleine Goldfische, ganzjährig. Keine Pumpe, nur regelmäßig Brunnenwasser nachgefüllt. Hin und wieder Fische raus und Teich geleert und gereinigt.




Bitte überlege dir bevor du anfängst/weitermachst, ob du den Teich stark vergößern willst/kannst. Dann können wir dir sagen, ob die Aktion für deine Fische überhaupt Sinn macht oder ob sie mit der Teichliquidierung nicht besser gefahren wären.

Bitte nimm es nicht persönlich, wenn du einige entsetzte Kommentare lesen wirst und bleibe unbedingt am Ball, zum Wohle der Fische.

Ich muss mich gerade zurückhalten um es möglichst diplomatisch auszudrücken: Das was du in dem von mir zitiertem Absatz schreibst, geht absolut gar nicht. Goldfische brauchen viel und zwar sehr viel mehr Volumen. Und Christine hat Recht, eine Verzehnfachung wäre noch absolut zu wenig. Und das auch noch ohne Filterung oder Teilwasserwechsel, dafür aber regelmäßig eine komplette Zerstörung des Systems durch Entleerung und Reinigung. Da zeigt sich mal wieder wie robust Goldfische sind, was nicht immer zu ihrem Vorteil ist.

Gut, dass du jetzt hier bist und eine Verbesserung in Angriff nehmen möchtest. Bitte sei nicht eingeschnappt, sondern versuche von unserem Wissen zu profitieren. Dir ist sicherlich gar nicht bewusst, was mit dem Teich falsch läuft, auch wenn ihr keine Probleme seht, sei bitte offen für unsere Anregungen. Gerne erläutere ich/wir dir, warum 140 l ohne Filterung und Teilwasserwechsel für Goldfische nicht artgerecht ist und warum eine komplette Entleerung so gefährlich ist.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## f.dittrich57 (30. Aug. 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Teich 10 mal so groß reicht nicht und die Fische frei zu lassen ist nicht die Lösung, sondern schlicht verboten. Noch irgendwelche konstruktiven Vorschläge?


Verboten..ist besser als quählen obwohl es ja immer gut ging[emoji21] [emoji107] ..ja eine Seerose und ein paar Wasserflöhe[emoji106]


----------



## Bubbleman (30. Aug. 2017)

Um es mal klar zum Ausdruck zu bringen: *Zukünftig wird der Teich nicht mit Fischen bestückt sein. *Und das hat nichts mit den ersten Antworten hier zu tun.
Vielleicht hätte ich das gleich am Anfang deutlich machen sollen, dann müsste ich mich jetzt weniger ärgern.

Nachdem das klar ist, würde ich mich wirklich freuen und am Ball bleiben wollen, wenn wir mal auf die baulichen Fragen kommen können 

Vielleicht kann ja ein Moderator den Fett geschriebenen Satz in meinem Eingangsposting ergänzen, damit wir uns hier auf meine eigentlichen Fragen konzentrieren können, und nicht jeder Leser gleich wieder darüber stolpert.


----------



## Ansaj (30. Aug. 2017)

Bubbleman schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte ich das gleich am Anfang deutlich machen sollen



Absolut! Denn damit hättest du mir auch einen halben Herzinfarkt erspart. Ich hoffe, du suchst den Fischen ein artgerechtes Heim


----------



## Bubbleman (30. Aug. 2017)

Weil ich gerade in Kauflaune und sowieso im Baumarkt war, habe ich 1m x 4m x 0,5mm Teichfolie gekauft (knapp 10€).
Ist natürlich zu viel, aber wer weis wofür es noch gut sein wird 
Sprich, der Bachlauf wird mit Teichfolie geformt.


----------



## Christine (31. Aug. 2017)

f.dittrich57 schrieb:


> Verboten..ist besser als quählen


Nein, verboten hat seinen Sinn. Goldfische haben in freier Wildbahn nichts verloren. Man kann aber zum Beispiel versuchen, sie zu verschenken.

@Bubbleman: Nicht ärgern. Wir meinen es ja nur gut. Mit den Fischen  Ich trage den Satz mal nach.


----------



## Bubbleman (31. Aug. 2017)

Was mich eigentlich ärgert, ist dass der Thread jetzt total Off-Topic geht. Jeder der mal reinschaut und evtl. was beizutragen hätte bleibt erstmal beim Fischthema hängen und hat schon keine Lust mehr was zur Sache zu schreiben.
Eigentlich wäre es mir fast am Liebsten wenn der Thread komplett gelöscht würde und ich den nochmal aufsetze und die Fische ganz raus lasse. Ist jetzt auch schon egal.
Ich poste mal zwei neue Bilder vom fast Feierabend Stand von heute.


----------



## mitch (31. Aug. 2017)

Bubbleman schrieb:


> Ich poste mal zwei neue Bilder vom fast Feierabend Stand von heute.


und hier ist was zur Sache: über die Steinplatten wird es bei Regen auch Erde in den Teich einschwemmen, das wirkt sich dann meist positiv auf das Algen Wachstum aus.

Die meisten hier bauen die Teich so das nix von außen in den Teich laufen kann.


----------



## Bubbleman (31. Aug. 2017)

Hallo mitch
Die Platten haben kein Gefälle zum Teich hin, eher umgekehrt.
Trotzdem kann man es sicher nicht ganz ausschließen. Ich will mal sehen wie es kommt.
Mir geht es darum auf der Seite den Beckenrand zu kaschieren.
Auf der anderen Seite kommt es anders, weis aber noch nicht genau wie 

Das ist alles noch provisorisch und halbfertig. Ich habe noch zwei weitere "Baustellen" parallel laufen. Da geht es nicht so schnell vorwärts wie ich es gerne hätte. Aber iss nun mal so...
Nachdem ich heute alle umliegenden Baumärkte und Gartencenter abgeklappert habe (zwecks suche nach Wasserpflanzen, Sumpfzone und Flachwasser) bin ich mit drei Gräsern zurück gekommen. Die haben erstmal einen Platz gefunden. Wasserpflanzen gab es Saisonbedingt keine mehr. Werde was im Netz bestellen. Für einen ersten zaghaften Versuch wird das gehen, denke ich.

Dann musste endlich dieser alte Apfelbaumstumpf weichen usw.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Christine (1. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Thomas,
frag doch mal in unserem Flohmarkt mit ungefährer PLZ-Angabe - vielleicht hat jemand ein paar Pflänzchen für Dich übrig.


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Sep. 2017)

Hei, ich finde das Gelände hat schon potenzial
Als erstes würde ich die Steinplatten, anders hinlegen. die wirken so sehr deplaziert.
Ok, nach dem Anbau, muß man gucken, wo die am besten hinpassen.
Ich hab die auch und die wurden genutzt, um damit eine Fläche frei zu halten, wo man sich hinknien kann um den Tieren im Biotop zuzusehen.
Und als Abgrenzung zum Rasen.
Hintenrum außerhalb ist mein Teichlein so bepflanzt, das es aussieht, als würden die Pflanzen noch im Teich stehen, was ihn optisch etwas vergrößert.

Auch Fische würd ich jetzt nicht ganz ausschließen. Allerdings ist das nur etwas für Leute, die sich ganzjährig mit Aquaristik anfreunden können und das nur als Sommerfrische für dafür taugliche Fische sehen. __ Macropoden, Kardinalsfische, Elassoma bedingt(schwierig abzufischen ohne ganz zu entleeren), __ Medaka (relativ neuer und wunderschöner Goldfischersatz für Miniteiche aus Japan), und noch einige mehr, können von Mitte Juni bis Anfang Sep. in solchen kleinen Teichen gehalten werden. Auch techniklos, wenn es rund läuft. Dazu bedarf es aber auch etwas Disziplin, was einräumen im Herbst und Pflege bei extremem Wetter anbelangt.

Ja, die Teichpflanzenabteilungen sind schon leergefegt. Mein Teichlein ist proppenvoll und gegen eine passende Fischfutterspende für meine Hungerleider im Fischkeller, könnte ich Dir ein hübsches, gemischtes Päckchen für innen und außen zusammenstellen.
Das wird diesjahr nichtmehr viel Zuwachs haben, aber nächstes Jahr dann gleich bei beginn der Saison loslegen.
Mit Teichpflanzen ist es bald vorbei..einiges wird schon gelb und herbstlich.
Im Frühling ist mit Pflanzen aus privaten Teichen immer schwierig. Bis da was anfängt zu wachsen, mag man es nimmer auseinanderrupfen.
VG Monika


----------



## Bubbleman (3. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Monika

Vielen Dank für deine Hinweise.
Ich bin überzeugt davon, weil ich mich schon ein paar Jahre kenne, dass sich an dem Teichlein sicher noch einiges ändern wird.
Ich bin der Typ der erstmal was hinstellen, sich angucken, drüber nachdenken muss, um dann zu wissen was mir besser gefallen könnte  
Da ich mich erstmals mit einem Teich beschäftige, habe ich noch keine genaue Vorstellung davon was ich am Ende mal schön finden werde.
Dieses Jahr werde ich nur noch so viel Zeit investieren, bis ich das Gefühl habe, dass es einigermaßen ansehnlich ist und ich es überwintern lassen kann.
Auf dein Angebot mit den Pflanzen komme ich gerne zurück, allerdings nur wenn man die Pflanzen verschicken könnte. Wohne in PLZ 31174
Ich brauche allerdings noch ein paar Tage, bis ich um den Teich rum soweit bin. 
Ich bin gerade dabei das Hügelchen aufzuschütten.
      

So in etwa stelle ich mir dann eine kleine Kaskade vor.
 
In einem anderen Thread habe ich wegen der "Bautechnik" dafür angefragt.
Ich bin jetzt bei 
a) nur Mörtel mit "Hasendraht" als Armierung,mit einer Schicht Epoxydharz zur Abdichtung oder
b) Mörtel mit "Hasendraht" als Armierung,mit einer Schicht Epoxydharz und Glasfaser zur Abdichtung (also echtes GFK-Laminat) oder
c) nur GFK-Laminat

Ursprünglich war ich bei Teichfolie für den Bachlauf/Wasserfall. Die lässt sich auf so kleinem Raum aber kaum in eine schöne Form bringen.
c) schließe ich eigentlich aus, da sich das Laminat auf Erdreich kaum vernünftig legen und gestalten lässt (Ich habe mit GFK ein wenig Erfahrung)
Mit Mörtel kann man schön "organisch" gestalten. Das Harz oben drauf hätte den Vorteil, dass ich noch Sand und Kies haftend (!) einarbeiten könnte, dann hat man gleich einen schönen Grund/Boden und sieht nicht nur Beton oder GFK, und es wird nichts weg geschwemmt. Abgesehen davon habe ich noch genug Restbestände rumliegen, die mal verbraucht werden müssen.
b) hätte den Vorteil, dass es auch nichts ausmacht, wenn der Mörtel mal reißt. Ich gehe davon aus, das mein Hügelchen sich nochmal setzen wird.
Daher wird es wohl Methode b) werden.

Um einen Erdeintrag in den Teich zu minimieren, habe ich überlegt erstmal Rasen einzusähen. Der kann dann ruhig länger wachsen und hält die Erde beieinander. Pflanzen kommen natürlich auch noch. Ich will es aber zunächst nicht zu voll stellen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Sep. 2017)

Hei, ja, so ein Projekt is nie ganz fertig, immer fällt einem noch was ein..deswegen hab ich nur die Folie fest verlegt, alles andere ist lose verbaut.
Schau Dir mal meine Kaskade links im Bild an. Das sind Polygonalplatten. Darunter ist ein Erdhügel, vom Aushub und einfach einen Teichfolienrest so darauf gelegt, das 30cm im Teich liegen und darauf Kies, damit es nicht aufschwimmt. Hält  Die Erde ist darunter so modelliert, das seitlich nix weglaufen kann. Als die Erde sich gesetzt hatte, hab ich die Steine nochmal auf die Seite gelegt und es nochmal aufgeschichtet..auch wegen der Neigung damit das Wasser über die Steine läuft und nicht darunter durch. Als Test hab ich einfach den Gartenschlauch draufgelegt. Davon hatte ich ein Bild..find es aber grad nicht...
Alles was betoniert und beschichtet is, kann nimmer so schnell umgebaut oder modifiziert werden.

Verschicken is kein Problem. KLeinere Ableger passen besser in ein Päckchen und fügen sich anschließend besser in so eine Pfütze ein, als wenn man gleich Monstergroße Pflanzen einbringt. Die baumeln nur rum und müssen mit viel Material fixiert werden, was ja dann wieder Wassermasse raubt.

Was ich nicht verstehe, ist, wo die Hauptsichtachse liegt?
Weil wenn ein Teich von einer Stelle hauptsächlich gesehen wird, zb. von der Terasse, dann baut man das Optisch wie ein Gemälde auf. Von Deinen Bildern sieht das alles irgendwie unharmonisch/Unlogisch aus?..sorry...warscheinlich nur, weil ich nicht verstehe, von wo man guckt?
Von meinem Gefühl her, müßten die Platten im Vordergrund liegen und der Hügel zwischen der Wand. 
VG Monika


----------



## Bubbleman (3. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Monika

Deine Kaskade finde ich sehr schön, hätte ich auch gerne so. Allerdings reicht der Platz bei mir nicht.
Vielleicht kommt das auf den Bildern nicht so rüber, aber zwischen Teich und Hecke ist nur gut 1m Platz. Das würden, auch angesichts der Teichgröße, von den Proportionen her leider nicht passen. Was ich bräuchte wäre Mini-Polygonalplatten. Die dürften nur um die 5mm stark sein, und ich müsste sie in entsprechend kleine Stücke brechen. Bislang sind mir so dünne Platten allerdings nicht untergekommen.
Auch der Hügel ist entsprechend klein. Das verwendete Erdreich ist mir zu sandig. Im Kern sicher nicht schlecht, damit sich überschüssiges Wasser nicht staut. Die obere Schicht werde ich also gegen fetten Mutterboden (steht hier schon) austauschen, damit es weniger Rutschneigung gibt.
Entsprechend schwierig ist dann auch das Modellieren der Kaskaden, weil die Ränder nicht sehr viel Stabilität aufweisen werden. Eine kleine Verstärkung mit Mörtel ist da sicher nicht das Schlechteste.

Gruß
Thomas

PS:
Je mehr man im Netz unterwegs ist...
Naturstein-Mosaik Fliesen
Sowas könnte man auch gut ausschlachten.


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Sep. 2017)

Hei, hab meine Bilder gefunden...aus grauer Vorzeit 2005 ;-)
Bei mir sind hinter dem Teich noch 50cm bis zum Nachbarsgrundstück...
Dort wo die blaue Hütte steht und die Bäume, ist Nachbar
So, jetzt fehlen noch die vom Bauen..da sieht man es besser...
VG Monika

So, habs auch gefunden...So sieht das Ding ohne Steine und Pflanzen aus...


----------



## Bubbleman (3. Sep. 2017)

Hallo

Ich habe mir jetzt diese Fliesen bestellt:
Ich werde die natürlich von der Matte lösen und will damit die Kaskaden gestalten.
Die sind klein und dünn genug damit sie gute Proportionen erbringen.
Was würdet ihr zum Kleben empfehlen?
Zementmörtel, den ich ohnehin einsetzen werde um zu modellieren oder besser ein Fliesenkleber. Wenn letzterer, welcher wäre für Außen geeignet? Oder tut es da jeder?


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2017)

Einen der die Bezeichnung C2 TE S1 nach DIN 12004 sollte passen.


----------



## Bubbleman (6. Sep. 2017)

Hallo

Ein kleiner Sachstandsbericht. Bilder folgen aber erst morgen. Da es heute und morgen regnet ist leider eine kleine Arbeitspause angesagt.

Ich habe mit Zementmörtel, und gitterförmigen Maschendraht als "Armierung", drei Becken geformt. Für die Dekoration sind die oben erwähnten Naturstein Mosaik Fliesen gekommen. Diese habe ich von ihren Netzen runtergepult und nach groß und klein sortiert. Fliesenkleber "Lugato Marmor und Granit Kleber" ist gekauft.
Wenn es das Wetter zulässt geht es weiter.

Der nächste Schritt ist das Anbringen der Natursteinstücke und das Aufbringen einer GFK Schicht.
Ich grüble noch über die Reichenfolge. Mache ich erst GFK komme ich in jede Ecke. Dafür müssten ich dann die Steinstücke auf das GFK kleben, da dieses bis auf den Rand der Becken reichen soll (Wasserdichtigkeit durch komplette GFK Wanne gewährleisten). Wie gut der Fliesenkleber aber auf GFK hält weiß ich nicht...?
Bringe ich erst die Steine auf, kleben diese sicher gut, dafür müsste ich dann die Glasfasermatten in alle möglichen Ecken reinpulen. Das wird eine Schweinerei.
Ich denke es wird die erste Variante werden. Kann das fertige GFK zur Not noch anschleifen für eine bessere Haftung mit dem Fliesenkleber.
Solange es aber regnet oder zu regnen droht wird das nicht wirklich was mit dem GFK.

Abschließend will ich dann ein Epoxydharz/Sand/Splitt Gemisch als Deckschicht in die Wannen gießen bzw. pinseln/versteichen um den Untergrund zu gestalten.

Ach ja, und dann ist heute noch eine Pflanzenbestellung von NaturaGart angekommen. Ich wollte unbedingt was grünes in den Teich haben, auch wenn da dieses Jahr nicht wirklich mit einer Blüte zu rechnen ist. Das Geld war es mir wert 

So weit
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bubbleman (10. Sep. 2017)

Wie angekündigt ein paar Bilder.
Stecke noch mittendrin.
Habe mich entschlossen erstmal die Steine zu kleben und dann den Grund mit Epoxy zu versehen.
Ein erster Probelauf mit Gartenschlauch hat keine wesentlichen Probleme gezeigt 
           

Die Marmorsteine sind mir eigentlich etwas zu hell.
Ich setzte aber auf eintretende Verwitterung. Ich werde da wohl auch etwas nachhelfen.
Habe an einzelnen Stellen zur Probe etwas __ Moos aus dem Garten "umgetopft", habe aber noch ein paar andere Ideen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bubbleman (13. Sep. 2017)

Da heute hier lausiges Regenwetter herrscht, gibt es nur lausig belichtete Handyfotos von gestern.
Wenn die Sonne mal wieder etwas rausschaut, mache vernünftige Bilder.


----------

